# Port problem after upgrade from 10.0 to 10.1



## Aknot (Dec 11, 2014)

Dear forum,

After successfully upgraded from 10.0-RELEASE-p12 to 10.1-RELEASE-p0 we noticed a problem with our ProFTPD server.

The ProFTPD daemon is started and running, but when we connect, the server immediately dies. The logs doesn't show any errors or warnings.

We tried to `make deinstall` and then `make install clean` of ProFTPD. That didn't work, the make process stopped when checking pcre.

A notice told us to `make reinstall` of pcre. So we did a reinstall of pcre, end then reinstalled ProFTPD again. Same problem, the server dies when try to connect.

Sockstat also logging this all the time:

```
Dec 11 20:03:54 srv02 ntpd[741]: unable to create socket on em0 (93) for fe80::2:83ff:fe82:6401#123
Dec 11 20:08:54 srv02 ntpd[741]: bind() fd 27, family AF_INET6, port 123, scope 1, addr fe80::2:83ff:fe82:6401, mcast=0 flags=0x11 fails: Can't assign requested address
```
As far as I know, we do not have IPv6 installed! Apache, MySQL, Postfix and a few other ports are running just fine after the upgrade.

Any clues, hints or tips on this, would be much much appreciated, were lost right now.

Thanks,


----------



## woodsb02 (Dec 11, 2014)

I think the ntpd errors you are receiving are inline with this bug report: PR 179963.

It would be helpful if you could leave a comment on that bug report with your errors and you `ifconfig` output / ntpd configuration.

Regardless, I think that is a totally separate issue to your proftpd problems.


----------



## woodsb02 (Dec 11, 2014)

Alldo said:


> The ProFTPD daemon is started and running, but when we connect, the server immediately dies. The logs doesn't show any errors or warnings.
> 
> We tried to  make deinstall and then  make install clean of ProFTPD. That didn't work, the make process stopped when checking pcre.
> 
> A notice told us to  make reinstall of pcre. So we did a reinstall of pcre, end then reinstalled ProFTPD again. Same problem, the server dies when try to connect.



Can you please explain further what you meant when you said "the make process stopped when checking pcre"?

Just to check the obvious, you do have a relatively up to date ports tree?

Any reason why you can't just install from packages?
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/pkgng-intro.html


----------



## Aknot (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks for your answers woodsb02

This is what I get when try to reinstall ProFTPD: 
	
	



```
ln -sf pcre_study.3  /usr/ports/devel/pcre/work/stage/usr/local/man/man3/pcre32_study.3
ln -sf pcre_utf32_to_host_byte_order.3  /usr/ports/devel/pcre/work/stage/usr/local/man/man3/pcre32_utf32_to_host_byte_order.3
ln -sf pcre_version.3  /usr/ports/devel/pcre/work/stage/usr/local/man/man3/pcre32_version.3
/bin/ln -s libpcre.so.1 /usr/ports/devel/pcre/work/stage/usr/local/lib/libpcre.so.3
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for pcre-8.35_2
===>  Checking if pcre already installed
===>  pcre-8.35_2 is already installed
  You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
  by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
  If you really wish to overwrite the old port of pcre
  without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
  in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/pcre
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/pcre
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/ftp/proftpd
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/ftp/proftpd
```
 I already have reinstalled pcre, without any errors. The ports are up to date.


----------



## Aknot (Dec 12, 2014)

I also got this in the beginning of the make install of ProFTPD.
Not sure what it means?


```
root@srv02:/usr/ports/ftp/proftpd # make install clean
===>  License GPLv2 accepted by the user
===>  Found saved configuration for proftpd-1.3.5_4
===>  proftpd-1.3.5_4 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by proftpd-1.3.5_4 for building
===>  Extracting for proftpd-1.3.5_4
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for proftpd-1.3.5.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for proftpd-1.3.5_4
===>  Applying extra patch /usr/ports/ftp/proftpd/files/extra-patch-8-src-fsio.c
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for proftpd-1.3.5_4
===>  proftpd-1.3.5_4 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>  proftpd-1.3.5_4 depends on executable: msgfmt - found
===>  proftpd-1.3.5_4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/autoconf-2.69 - found
===>  proftpd-1.3.5_4 depends on shared library: libpcre.so/usr/share/misc/magic, 93: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `, %ld pages'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 906: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `%ld x'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 907: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `%ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 971: Warning: Current entry does not yet have a description for adding a MIME type
/usr/share/misc/magic, 1251: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `%lu x'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 1252: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `%lu,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 1463: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `beshort' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 1466: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `beshort' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 1550: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `long' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 1560: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `beshort' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 1601: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `beshort' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 1614: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 2022: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `long' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 2023: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `long' in description `- [%ld -'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 2024: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `long' in description `%ldx'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 2025: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `long' in description `%ldx'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 2035: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `version %hd'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 2036: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `.%hd'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 2103: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `(txt=%ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 2104: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `dat=%ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 2115: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `text len %lu,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 2116: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `data len %lu,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 2117: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `BSS len %lu,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 2118: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `symboltab len %lu,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 2123: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `flags: 0x%lX,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 2131: Warning: Printf format `0' is not valid for type `beshort' in description `(version %04lx)'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 2449: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `UNKNOWN VERSION %lu,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 2540: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `log volume #%ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 2891: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `size: %ld bytes'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 2916: Warning: New continuation level 2 is more than one larger than current level 0
/usr/share/misc/magic, 3722: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 3731: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 3739: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `byte' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 5437: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `%lu blocks,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 5438: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `%lu files'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 5705: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description ` fblock size = %ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 5706: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description ` block size = %ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 6273: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 6276: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 6543: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 6662: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `, %lu x'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 6663: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `%lu,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 7548: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `long' in description `%lu skin(s),'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 7549: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `long' in description `(%lu x'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 7550: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `long' in description `%lu),'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 7551: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `long' in description `%lu frame(s),'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 7552: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `long' in description `Frame size %lu bytes,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 7553: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `long' in description `%lu vertices/frame,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 7554: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `long' in description `%lu texture coordinates,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 7555: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `long' in description `%lu triangles/frame'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 7688: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `version %lu'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 7863: Warning: Current entry does not yet have a description for adding a MIME type
/usr/share/misc/magic, 8076: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `long' in description `, original size: %ld bytes'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 10673: Warning: New continuation level 3 is more than one larger than current level 1
/usr/share/misc/magic, 10739: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 12033: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `byte' in description `, version %hhd'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 12036: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `beshort' in description `, system %hd'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 12038: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `byte' in description `, version %hhd'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 12041: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `, system %hd'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 12606: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `leshort' in description `, %hd sections'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 12672: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `beshort' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 12741: Warning: Current entry does not yet have a description for adding a MIME type
/usr/share/misc/magic, 12758: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `Mach-O fat file with %ld architectures'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 12761: Warning: New continuation level 2 is more than one larger than current level 0
/usr/share/misc/magic, 13183: Warning: Current entry does not yet have a description for adding a MIME type
/usr/share/misc/magic, 13782: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `(%ld records)'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 13786: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `(%ld records)'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 13995: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `%hd x'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 13996: Warning: Printf format `h' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `%hd,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 14211: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `Universal EFI binary with %ld architectures'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 14634: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `, %ld records'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 14853: Warning: New continuation level 3 is more than one larger than current level 1
/usr/share/misc/magic, 14915: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `%lu'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 14956: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `beshort' in description `- version %ld'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 15118: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `Volume %ld,'
/usr/share/misc/magic, 15609: Warning: Current entry does not yet have a description for adding a MIME type
file: File 5.19 supports only version 12 magic files. `/usr/share/misc/magic.mgc' is version 8
[: =: unexpected operator
 - not found
```


----------



## Aknot (Dec 12, 2014)

Maybe it has something to do with this? https://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-14:28.file.asc
The last line says:

```
File 5.19 supports only version 12 magic files. `/usr/share/misc/magic.mgc' is version 8
```
Any ideas on this?

*UPDATE*
Installed ProFTPD without pcre and it's working right now.

Still there are some problems: 
	
	



```
File 5.19 supports only version 12 magic files. `/usr/share/misc/magic.mgc' is version 8
```
 which seem to be related to 
	
	



```
===>  proftpd-1.3.5_4 depends on shared library: libpcre.so/usr/share/misc/magic, 93: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `lelong' in description `, %ld pages' /usr/share/misc/magic, 906: Warning: Printf format `l' is not valid for type `belong' in description `%ld x'
...
```
 Any help would be much appreciated,
Thanks,


----------



## gqgunhed (Dec 12, 2014)

Just a weird guess: Is using ports-mgmt/portmaster an option for you? As far as my personal experiences goes it will take care of the dependencies much better than just the plain `make install clean`.


----------



## Aknot (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks gqgunhed! I'm already using portmaster, but that doesn't seem to do the trick either. Going to make a shot in the dark, and also ask on the stack sites, but I'm afraid this installation is lost, and that I need to create a new VPS at my ISP


----------

